# [Gelöst!] Linux startet nicht mehr! ReiserFS-Problem.

## homer77

Hallo,

hab ein schlimmes Problem mit meinem Gentoo Laptop. Nachdem mein SIM (Simple Instant Messenger) diverse Male abgestürzt war, entschloss ich mich die Sitzung (KDE3.4) zu beenden und neu zu starten. Leider fror der Rechner bei diesem Versuch ein - mag sein, dass das daran lag, dass ich ihn zuvor aus dem hybernate-Modus gestartet hatte. Ich musste demnach den Rechner ausschalten und neustarten.

Hab ich auch gemacht doch leider fror er bei dem Versuch ein - was immer er da gemacht hat, hab ich nicht sehen können, da ich vom Bootsplash nicht mehr auf "verbose" umschalten konnte. Bei einem erneuten Startversuch war ich schneller:

Kernel korrekt initialisiert, coldplug und autoload O.K.

```
Filesystem is NOT clean - Reiserfs seems to be readonly
```

etwas später folgen Fehlermeldungen, die mitteilen, dass bestimmte files in /var/run nicht zu öffnen sind.

```
find: /var/run/stat: Permission denied

find: /var/run/apache2.pid: Permission denied

...
```

Der Versuch, die Zugriffsrechte für diese Files in der Umgebung der LiveCD zu ändern, scheitert, da auch dort die notwendigen Rechte nicht zur Verfügung stehen.

Jetzt, nachdem ich mehrfach neu gestartet hab und nach den Fehlermeldungen plötzlich automatisch gerebootet wird, bekomm ich plötzlich die Meldung:

```

... jede Menge Errors im Stile von:

[<c010339f>] error_code+0x4f/0x54

dann:

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual adress 99e8242c

printing eip:

c010367e

*pde = 00000000

Recursive die() failure, output suppressed

<0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt

```

Ich muss nicht darauf hinweisen, dass ein Verlust meiner Daten eine Katastrophe wäre und ein Neuaufsetzen von Gentoo Zeit kosten würde, die ich im Moment echt nicht hab. Außerdem war mein System grad so schön perfekt eingerichtet ...

Also knie ich denn vor Euch: Bitte helft mir und sagt mir, wie ich das Filesystem wieder read- and writeable kriege!Last edited by homer77 on Thu Sep 22, 2005 6:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SkaaliaN

schonmal die platten mit dem für das dateisystem vorgesehen programm gescannt? den kernel schonmal neugebaut und auf die boot kopiert??

----------

## Freiburg

Ich würde über die Livecd ein genaues Image der Partitionen erstellen (mit dd) und dann reiserfsck üder die Images laufen lassen (Reiserfsck hat mir schonmal eine Partition komplett zerschossen, daher würde ich es lieber auf den Images laufen lassen...)

----------

## homer77

Danke für den Hinweis - nee, hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht gemacht.

Wg. dd : Ich hab das noch nie gemacht, werd mich da aber schon durchfrickeln. Ich vermute ein Image ist eben so groß, wie ich die Festplatte belegt hab? Wo pack ich das image denn dann am besten hin? .. .Ich meine ich hab halt nur begrenzt Platz auf so ner Festplatte ...

----------

## pawlak

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=203530

Das könnte dich beim Thema Backup weiterbringen.

----------

## gambi

Vielleicht reicht schon das booten über knoppix damit du dich in dein dateisystem wieder einloggen kannst

um die Dateien die dir wichtig sind auf einem anderen Rechner oder einer DVD zu sichern. Danach dann

einmal reiserfsck und eigentlich sollte dann alles wieder ordnungsgemäß funktionieren. Wenn dann aber einpaar

Dateien kaputt sind kannst du diese einfach wieder zurück kopieren.

greetz gambi

----------

## dakjo

reiserfs lol 

 :Twisted Evil:  *fs-flame*  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Freiburg

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?t=112689040600005&r=1&w=2&n=99 aber erst gute Argumente zurechtlegen sonst gibt das nix mit dem flamen

----------

## SkaaliaN

mach doch ein image mit "partimage"!? da kannst du alles bestimmen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge partimage
> 
> 

 

----------

## homer77

O.K. ich hab mit Knoppix erstmal meine wichtigsten Daten gesichert (um Diplomarbeitskatastrophen zu verhindern und so ... ), hab mit reiserfsck versucht, musste aber lesen, dass das Programm nicht mag, da es die Partition nicht zum schreiben öffnen kann. Und ich kann die Benuzterrechte an der Partition auch nicht von Hand ändern (hab halt keine Berechtigung).

Ich hab jetzt nochmal so versucht gentoo zu starten. Fehlanzeige, aber immerhin kann ich die Fehlermeldung wieder länger sehen:

```

...

* Updating environment

* Cleaning /var/lock, /var/run ...

find: /var/run/stab: Permission denied

find: /var/run/apache2.pid: Permission denied

find: /var/run/apmiser.pid: Permission denied

find: /var/run/dbus.pid: Permission denied

find: /var/run/pwcheck.pid: Permission denied

find: /var/run/pcmcia-scheme: Permission denied

find: /var/run/ivman.pid: Permission denied

find: /var/runcardmgr.pid: Permission denied

```

Und dann friert der Bildschirm ein, bzw. ich kann außer hartem Ausschalten nix mehr machen.

Mein Laienverständnis sagt mir: Wenn diese Dateien nicht verwendet werden können, müssen sie entweder so verändert werden, dass der Zugriff wieder gestattet ist (Berechtigungen ändern? Aber mit Konqueror ließ sich das nicht machen ...) oder die Dateien löschen, damit sie von irgendeiner automatischen Wiederherstellung so wiederhergestellt werden, dass sie weider laufen ....

Ich würd ja die Flame-Experten fragen ... aber die kennen sich mit ReiserFS jawohl nicht aus, was? Wär ja Zeitverschwendung, wenn's so scheiße ist ...

Ja, jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass die Meldung oben  vielleicht noch jemanden auf eine Idee bringt? Oder dass mir jemand sagen kann, warum selbst reiserfsck nicht geht ...

Danke auf jeden Fall für alle ernstgemeinten Hilfestellungen und eure Mühe.

Gruß,

HOMER

----------

## dakjo

Erm, ok.

Du laesst, (von Knoppix) aus aber schon den reiserfsck auf das device los, also auf /dev/hdaX oder?

Also du darfts dabei die Partition nicht gemountet haben. (Meines wissens nach).

----------

## homer77

Aaaalles klar!

Ich danke allen nochmal ganz herzlich für ihre freundliche Hilfe.

reiserfsck hat es gerichtet und ja: ich musste in der Tat Knoppix einfach nochmal starten und die root-Partition ungemountet lassen. Ach ja, und ich musste natürlich auf superuser umschalten.

Wie auch immer. 

Ich danke euch nochmals.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

Nimm das naechste mal einfach nen gescheitets FS dann gehts auch mit den Daten ......

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Nimm das naechste mal einfach nen gescheitets FS dann gehts auch mit den Daten ......

 

Zum Beispiel?

Ich hab hier an meinem PC schon gehäuft Stromausfälle/Totalabstürze gehabt und noch nie Daten verloren mit reiserfs. Und was ich in einem anderen Thread über Erfahrungen der user gelesen habe lässt mich immernoch mit der Meinung, dass reiserfs am stabilsten ist.

Da wurde z.B. von Fällen mit xfs berichtet, bei denen Dateien unfertig geschrieben waren nach einem Absturz. Und ext3 soll sich angeblich für Laptops nicht besonders eignen, da dort immer wieder ein Filesystemcheck notwendig wird, was für den mobilen Einsatz wohl nicht das beste ist.

Also, was empfiehlst du für ein fs, wenn man vorallem Wert auf Robustheit bei Abstürzen und Sicherheit gegenüber Datenverlust legt (schnell genug sollte es auch sein, aber da ist es eh schwer einen Vergleich zu machen)?

----------

## Lenz

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Nimm das naechste mal einfach nen gescheitets FS dann gehts auch mit den Daten ......

 

Geht's noch? Wir sind hier nicht bei Heise!

----------

## Freiburg

@dakjo einfach auf die lkml gehen und denen erleutern wie man es besser macht, die werden sich freuen

----------

## dakjo

Nein, ich habe mich oft genug schon zu den FSs geäusert, und das hier muss nicht noch ein *FS-Flame-Thread* werden.

Nur soviel, es gibt in jedem der drei grossen Dateisysteme etliche Optionen die das verhalten der Dateisysteme stark beeinflussen.

Z.B. kann mann jedem Dateisystem beibringen, das es Daten sofort schreiben soll, und nicht bis zum unmount, reboot oder shutdown im Speicher behalten soll.

Ich persönlich habe leider Gottes sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit reiserfs gemacht, und es lag _kein_ Hardwarefehler oder Stromausfall vor.

Bei Hardwarefehlern ist leider kein Dateisystem absolut sicher.

Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen welches FS er benutzt, und das ist auch gut so. 

PS: Dies hier ist rein meine subjective Sicht der Dinge und eine reine Meinungsäuserung.

----------

## mrsteven

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Und ext3 soll sich angeblich für Laptops nicht besonders eignen, da dort immer wieder ein Filesystemcheck notwendig wird, was für den mobilen Einsatz wohl nicht das beste ist.

 

[OT] Das stimmt nicht ganz: Dieser Routine-Check nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Mount-Vorgängen kann nämlich auch ausgeschaltet werden.

 :Arrow: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871.html [/OT]

----------

## NightDragon

Ich denke ich kann brauchbare Resultate liefern über Dateisysteme und deren stabilität.

Eines Vorweg: Datenverlust ist nie ausgeschlossen.

Also auf allen root-Platten läuft bei mir reiserfs - früher hatte ich schlechte erfarhungen damit gemacht, aber seit jahren läuft bei mir reiserfs 3.6 auf den servern und workstations stabil und absolut sauber. auch auf sehr instabilen rechnern kams bis jetzt zu keinem Datenverlust.

Datenaufwendige Systeme und Platten haben bei mir XFS... läuft wunderbar... aber es ist riskant da XFS sehr viel cached... - probleme gabs dennoch nicht.

ext2 ist super schnell und Ideal mit gewissen Blockgrößen Für Gentoo-Sync-parts usw...

----------

## hitachi

Hallo,

ich möchte noch einmal zum ursprünglichen Thema eine Frage stellen. Ich bekomme auch die Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Filesystem is NOT clean

 

Der PC startet dennoch. Es handelt sich um die root Partition. Ich nutze auch reiser. Nun hatte ich die Idee folgenden Befehl auszuführen:

```
#reiserfsck --check /dev/md3
```

Hier seht Ihr schon ich nutze ein Raid (Raid 5 mit 4 Platten). (Das Raid scheint ok zu sein. Habe jedenfalls auch bei #echo check >> /sys/block/md3/md/sync_action keine Fehlermeldung erhalten.) Dann bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Partition /dev/md3 is mounted with write permissions, cannot check it

 

Gut steht auch im man so. Was haltet ihr davon, mit der magischen S-Abf-Taste "U" alle schreibbar eingebundenen Partitionen auszuhängen und als nur-lesbar wieder einzuhängen? Ich will mal vorweg nehmen, dass ich das einfach mal gemacht habe. Es wurden aber keine Fehler von reiserfsck angezeigt. Ich kann aber stdout auch nicht finden. (Kann ich die Partitionen dann eigentlich wieder wie ursprünglich lesbar und schreibbar einhängen?)

Ich habe danach einen reboot vorgenommen. Das Problem hat sich jetzt wiederholt. Das booten ist dann auch extrem langsam.

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Ich würde über die Livecd ein genaues Image der Partitionen erstellen (mit dd) und dann reiserfsck üder die Images laufen lassen

 

Geht das bei einem raid? Meine Logik sagt mir "nein" aber ich liege auch so oft falsch...

 *pawlak wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=203530
> 
> Das könnte dich beim Thema Backup weiterbringen.

 

Ist ein exaktes Backup von einer Partition in so einem Fall sinnvoll? Ich meine Das Filesystem ist ja vermutlich defekt. Dann kopier ich ja den Defekt mit.

@pawlak - Mir ist bewusst, dass Du das im Bezug auf ein dd zum erstellen eines Backup als Spiel- und Testwiese geschrieben hast.

@alle - /dev/md3 ist 42G groß, davon werden 6,7G genutzt. 36G frei, dies enspricht dann 16%. Mit dd bekomme ich dann auch wieder 42gb. Wenn ich cp nutze, ist dann ein cp -a ausreichend oder muss ich noch etwas anderes in die Optionen übernehmen? (Wenn ich von einer LiveCD starte und dann auf eine externe Festplatte oder md4 kopiere, meine ich. Der Gedanke war dann, das Filesystem neu anzulegen und zurück kopieren. Finde aber auch die Idee nicht schlecht (irgendwo im Forum gelesen), die 42gb in 2x21 zu teilen und dann alle zwei Wochen hin und her zu kopieren. Dann hat man immer ein Notfallsystem falls man mal was zerschießt. Mann muss dann nur den Eintrag in grub ändern. Um das in Zukunft besser verfolgen zu können emerge ich gerade app-admin/showconsole.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall für alle Vorschläge und Ideen offen.

----------

